# Please Pray For Bianca



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I was up until the wee hours, doing paperwork, when little Bianca suddenly
started running into the walls, my legs, the water bowl. She didn't recognize me.
Didn't want to be held. 

It's really bad now. I called Mary Palmer, at 6:30 this morning. She's pretty sure
our Bianca had a stroke. We'll be leaving for the vet within the hour.

I'm scared, you guys.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 12 2008, 08:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669193


> I was up until the wee hours, doing paperwork, when little Bianca suddenly
> started running into the walls, my legs, the water bowl. She didn't recognize me.
> Didn't want to be held.
> 
> ...


Oh Deb.... Jeeze.... I'm praying for the best. :grouphug:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh no! I hope little Bianca is ok and the vet visit goes well :grouphug:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh no! Sending lots of prayers to sweet Bianca. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Deb, this is such sad news! I will be praying like crazy for this precious little girl!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, NO!!
I am so sorry- how very scary.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Saying prayers for Bianca, please let us know when you can!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

NO! :shocked: I'm scared too..


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

omg, how horrible, i'm praying for little Bianca!!! Please keep us posted when you can!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh No, Poor baby! Poor you! rayer: 

It could also be a seizure. The after math of a seizure can be different from dog to dog. One of our malts had seizure like that.... He would do much the same for an hour or so after. 

Saying prayers
xoxoxo


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh no rayer: praying for Bianca rayer:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It could also be some sort of toxicity. LS dogs in later stages often do that too.
I hope they can do something for her.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh no!!! I will keep Bianca in my prayers. I hope it is nothing serious and something that they can treat. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm sooo sorry to hear this!! *hugs you* Please keep us updated


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my God Deb...that had to be so scarey.

Oh God is right with you watching over you and sweet baby Bianca. 

Our hearts and prayers are with you and little Bianca. I thank God, she's in your arms Deb.

Sending all the prayers and love your way.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, no! Praying for Bianca and that all is well. Please update when you have time.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh No!! will be praying for poor little Bianca I sure hope she's ok.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Bianca, please be okay. rayer: 

My boy Benson, a few days before we had to make the decision to put him down, started stumbling into walls, falling, etc. He even climbed into one of our lower kitchen cabinets (that was open so I could get a baking dish out) and curled up in it. It was the saddest time in my life, and it still brings tears to my eyes when I think about him being in that state. Benson had a Liver Shunt and we were told his movement impairment was due to this and it was neurological and was affecting his brain.

PLEASE be okay, Bianca. :crying:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh no, I hope the vet can find a reason for her problem and can help her. rayer: :heart:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Bianca in my prayers. Please update when you can. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh no, that poor baby after all she's been thru. Here's hoping it's fixable.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Anxiously awaiting news of Bianca. Poor little thing.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

OMG :shocked: poor little bianca :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I hope she's okay. I'm praying for her.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh, how sad.

I hope little Bianca is okay. Please keep us posted when you can. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Fam (Oct 5, 2008)

oh god.. that's bad!! lot's of prayers for Bianca.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh dear God please make Bianca be ok. She's been through enough. Please let the vet be able to help her Lord.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh no! Poor baby  I'll be praying for her Deb! Poor little girl


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 










Joy


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: Prayers for Bianca & you too Deb. :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm guessing the poor old girl had a seizure. That's how Lady acts after she's had one.

Please update us as soon as you can.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

More rayer: from here! {{{{{Bianca and Debbie}}}}}

I've had two dogs with epilepsy, and one had a "running fit" type episode two days after I brought him home from the shelter! I can imagine how scared you must be. I'll keep watching for an update!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

We'll add our prayers to the rest. Please let us know as soon as you hear anything. :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Poor baby. :bysmilie: She has already been through so much. 

Bianca, don't you know we're all rooting for you? Please, let's

hear some good news. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 

:grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh Bianca.....you sweet old soul....praying you're just having a bad day and it's nothing serious. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh no! Poor little girl!
What you described sounds *exactly *how Carrie (Massimo's mom) describes Massimo when he's had a bad seizure.
Whatever it is, I pray the little girl will be ok!! :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

OMG, Deb. I can't wait for a positive update. Poor little angel. Thank god she was with you.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry. Poor baby! I'm praying for Bianca. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Praying for Bianca. Sending you hugs Deb.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I soooo hope that little Bianca will be OK... Big hugs to you, Deb. :grouphug: :heart: :grouphug: :heart: :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

rayer: rayer: 


Keep us posted.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Poor baby :grouphug: I hope your Vet makes her feel better . Sarah


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry this happened, but I'm sure glad that it happened at your house, Deb, instead of at a cold and lonely shelter. I'll keep her in my thoughts... :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG I'm so sorry this has happened to her. I hope what ever it is can be treated and she'll be fine. I just hate to hear this so much! This is so scary for that poor girl  TG she's with you.
Please update as soon as you can. She'll be getting a lot of good thought and prayers from SM. 
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

We are sending prayers rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohh my...poor girl....poor YOU! :bysmilie: yes, when you described her actions, it did immediately occur to me that she may have had a seizure. 

big hugs to you both. you will be in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Deb - I'm so sorry (and late as usual :brownbag, but hope it's a seizure and not a stroke. Seizures can be treated and
I'm keeping fingers and toes crossed that little Bianca :wub: will be OK. :grouphug:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

So sorry for that sweet little baby. I hope she feels better soon. Hugs to you both.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry also, I hope she gets better , she has so much love around her.
many prayers :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry Deb, please keep us updated on little Bianca. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm just catching up and seen this. 
Prayers being said.


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Oh no! Poor little Bianca. Finally she gets love, warmth and care and now this! I'm so upset. I'm praying for that little girl.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

The vet appointment was today at 2, right? (or am I delussional?)

Have we heard from Deb since then? Her number is in my cell phone and I'd be happy to call, but I sort of have a feeling that there are about half a million other people doing the same and I hate to be a nuisance (this is where Deb would say something to put me back in my place...)


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

there's an update in this thread:

Bianca Update

Linda


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Steve,

There's an update from Bonniesmom. It 's not a stroke.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 12 2008, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669548


> The vet appointment was today at 2, right? (or am I delussional?)
> 
> Have we heard from Deb since then? Her number is in my cell phone and I'd be happy to call, but I sort of have a feeling that there are about half a million other people doing the same and I hate to be a nuisance (this is where Deb would say something to put me back in my place...) [/B]


I thought the vet appt was at 2 on Monday. I can't find the post right now though.


EDITED: I did find the post and it did say 2:00 today. Hmmm, hope everything is okay.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Nov 12 2008, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669552


> Steve,
> 
> There's an update from Bonniesmom. It 's not a stroke.[/B]



I saw that one. (It's Bonnie's Mom... or mommie.... oh heck.... from Linda). 

I'm bad enough with names and this trying to remember two names for each person just makes it worse... :angry:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Nov 12 2008, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669555


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 12 2008, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669548





> The vet appointment was today at 2, right? (or am I delussional?)
> 
> Have we heard from Deb since then? Her number is in my cell phone and I'd be happy to call, but I sort of have a feeling that there are about half a million other people doing the same and I hate to be a nuisance (this is where Deb would say something to put me back in my place...) [/B]


I thought the vet appt was at 2 on Monday. I can't find the post right now though.


EDITED: I did find the post and it did say 2:00 today. Hmmm, hope everything is okay.
[/B][/QUOTE]


That makes two of us.... :bysmilie:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 12 2008, 08:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669559


> QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Nov 12 2008, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669555





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 12 2008, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669548





> The vet appointment was today at 2, right? (or am I delussional?)
> 
> Have we heard from Deb since then? Her number is in my cell phone and I'd be happy to call, but I sort of have a feeling that there are about half a million other people doing the same and I hate to be a nuisance (this is where Deb would say something to put me back in my place...) [/B]


I thought the vet appt was at 2 on Monday. I can't find the post right now though.


EDITED: I did find the post and it did say 2:00 today. Hmmm, hope everything is okay.
[/B][/QUOTE]


That makes two of us.... :bysmilie: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

As life would go, Deb actually had a *very* busy day BEFORE poor Bianca had her seizures. That's why she asked me to post. I'm going to call her in a little while and will update then.


----------

